# Tool cursor shown as cross hair in PS CS4 for any tool selected



## stealers (Jul 23, 2009)

I was playing with PS CS4 and I noticed that my cursor is shown as a cross-hair + when I select any of the PS Tools. Quickly checked the Preferences -> General -> Cursors and it has "Normal Brush Tip" selected. Two days ago, I remember selecting the "Show crosshair in Bursh Tip" check box checked. Now even when I uncheck, doesn't work. I want to get back my cursor displaying the correct tool (say Lasso, Dodge, etc). Any help appreicated.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 23, 2009)

UGH this has been a bug since PS4...maybe even before...i thought they had solved it by now, and then it happened to me a few weeks ago in CS3.

what you need to do now, is go select the crosshair option...and you may get the brush sized cursor.
eventually it will again become the crosshair, and then you'll need to go change it back to normal brush size again.

if anyone has a better solution, i look forward to a permanent fix.


----------



## Brettfyz (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes, as said above, this many photoshop versions. When it happens to me, I simply re-open the programme and it sorts itself.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Jul 23, 2009)

I have PS elements 5 and it happens in that also, but with me I find it is when I have been doing a lot of different stuff on the PC [ a low memory thing] so I close the program shut down the PC and reboot and its fixed.


----------



## KmH (Jul 23, 2009)

You might have 'precision', not 'standard' selected in the cursor preferences.


----------



## Imaginis (Jul 23, 2009)

stealers said:


> I was playing with PS CS4 and I noticed that my cursor is shown as a cross-hair + when I select any of the PS Tools. Quickly checked the Preferences -> General -> Cursors and it has "Normal Brush Tip" selected. Two days ago, I remember selecting the "Show crosshair in Bursh Tip" check box checked. Now even when I uncheck, doesn't work. I want to get back my cursor displaying the correct tool (say Lasso, Dodge, etc). Any help appreicated.



In normal mode, it happens when you have the caps lock on.


----------



## musicaleCA (Jul 23, 2009)

KmH said:


> You might have 'precision', not 'standard' selected in the cursor preferences.



Ditto. Worht double-checking.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 23, 2009)

As Imaginis said, check the CapsLock. 

It is a feature of PS, and not a bug, that CapsLock functions as a quick toggle from your normal cursor mode to "precision".


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 24, 2009)

Yup....Caps Lock.

And don't feel too silly....it's happened to every single Photoshop user at some point.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 24, 2009)

WOW really?
that;s awesome! here ive been for 10+ years assuming it was a bug.
turns out its a feature!
heheh

that'll teach me to RTFM!


----------



## shmne (Jul 24, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Yup....Caps Lock.
> 
> And don't feel too silly....it's happened to every single Photoshop user at some point.



This and also the nasty accidental selecting of one pixel and wondering why your brushes aren't working :x


----------

